# big ball at Nass exit



## breathnach1 (6 Aug 2008)

anyone no the history behind the ball? Not old enough to rem


----------



## Niallman (6 Aug 2008)

I'd be interested to hear the story too and similarly, does anybody know what the two circular things on either side of the M4 motorway represent? They're just over the top of the hill after the toll.


----------



## truthseeker (6 Aug 2008)

Theres loads of roadside art with no explanation on motorways around Ireland - I often wonder what is the story or meaning behind various pieces.


----------



## truthseeker (6 Aug 2008)

Found this:


> On the way to Naas there is massive ball by a roundabout, decorated with road markings, which according to the locals is a time capsule with all the tools we use now inside it. Why they decorated it with road markings is anyone's guess.


 
here:
[broken link removed]

The sculpture is called Perpetual Motion.


----------



## cobalt (6 Aug 2008)

There's more info here on the project and the competition that led to the selection of 'Perpetual Motion' (known generally as 'The Big Ball') as the winner. The artists are Rachel Joynt and Remco de Fouw. 





> _According to the artists: _
> _"_The road arrows suggest the movement of air water currents over the surface of a globe and follow the main flow of traffic towards Dublin, across the bridge and particularly along the turn off for Naas. This emphasises the town’s geographical position in relation to the motorway.
> As an element symbol of motion, a sphere of this size with roadmarkings, would act as an impressive yet integrated celebration of travel and motorway design. It would appeal to a broad cross-section of roadusers and be a lighthearted and distinctive landmark."


----------



## cobalt (6 Aug 2008)

Niallman said:


> does anybody know what the two circular things on either side of the M4 motorway represent? They're just over the top of the hill after the toll.


 I think that site is known as Cappagh Hill and it's a sculpture jointly commissioned by Kildare, Meath and Westmeath County Councils (again by competition) under the Percent For Art scheme, the artist being Barry Rafter. Don't know what they represent.


----------



## Red (6 Aug 2008)

Thought I read somewhere that the "big ball" was also a time capsule.
(They were all the rage with the Millenium changeover)


----------



## joanmul (6 Aug 2008)

Yes, Rachel and Remco are the artists there. Rachel has done some fantastic sculptures - like the huge seashell on Dun Laoghaire promenade, and the inserts of glass in the pavement in Temple Bar, amongst other things.  Her father was Dick Joynt, the sculptor, whose work is on a much larger scale. Remember the big Bull on the Bray/Kilmacanogue roundabout? Rachel's aunt is a friend of mine and she told me that, some years ago, relatives from America came to visit and a tour of the family sculptures was organised. When they came to view the Bull, the travellers were installed across the road, and they had the Bull covered with their clothes hung out to dry!


----------



## Airtight (2 Apr 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Theres loads of roadside art with no explanation on motorways around Ireland - I often wonder what is the story or meaning behind various pieces.



My understanding of the story or meaning behind all these roadside "art" pieces is the government had to much money: at the time.


----------



## michaelm (3 Apr 2009)

Airtight said:


> My understanding of the story or meaning behind all these roadside "art" pieces is the government had to much money: at the time.


Well my understanding is that the EU instructed that there be an art element to any road projects that EU funds were party to.


----------



## seriams (3 Apr 2009)

I think the strangest display of art on our roads is the coloured cows that line the dual carriageway in Limerick near Dooradoyle. Has anyone else seen these?


----------



## NHG (3 Apr 2009)

Another place that savings could have been made over the years, on the approch road to our town which was by-passed around 1997, there is a small sculpture as well, have'nt even noticed it in years as I think that the planting has hidden it and I remember hearing at the time that it cost £15000.


----------



## bb12 (3 Apr 2009)

i love the bull sculptor on the m1 just north of newry...i assume its to do with the bull of cooley legend....


----------



## blackbrera (3 Apr 2009)

bb12 said:


> the bull sculptor on the m1 just north of newry



Now that I'd love to see


----------



## bb12 (3 Apr 2009)

d'oh meant dundalk of course!


----------



## jrewing (3 Apr 2009)

There is another good one of a bull on the Nenagh bypass.


----------



## Brianne (4 Apr 2009)

April 1st. Scroll down link.http://www.leinsterleader.ie/


----------



## MandaC (4 Apr 2009)

Why do people insist on calling Naas Nass!

More people do it than not!


----------



## Caveat (8 Apr 2009)

MandaC said:


> Why do people insist on calling Naas Nass!


 
Couldn't tell ya. I think it's great 'gase' meself.


----------

